# Dreamweaver: Failure putting files



## mnthe (Jul 23, 2012)

I have some updated pages I just saved in Dreamweaver, but for some reason, the live, web version is not showing the updates I've saved on Dreamweaver. .

-The updates show when I test them on my browser

But when I put the files, the log only says
- Same, file not transferred


What could be wrong?


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

Check the log sometimes one or two files doesn't go... When the file activity says some not complete click the arrow... This will show the log scroll to the bottom and look for the files that say not completed... I'm not sure what causes this problem but if it persists I delete the file on the server and re upload the local one... Seems to work for me... But be careful


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

I use DW a lot (and have since the Macromedia days) but I never use it for get / put. It's not bad as a WYSIWYG editor, and for testing local server files, but it kind of sucks when compared to a dedicated ftp client.

Danny


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

allnodcoms said:


> I use DW a lot (and have since the Macromedia days) but I never use it for get / put. It's not bad as a WYSIWYG editor, and for testing local server files, but it kind of sucks when compared to a dedicated ftp client.
> 
> Danny


Funny thing I actually like it perhaps it's just cause I like to use php and want to test right away... Also... I never use the WYSIWYG but I couldn't imagine not having dreamweaver maybe that makes me a bad person lol.. I too remember good old macromedia although seems like not much has changed


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

dukevyner said:


> Funny thing I actually like it perhaps it's just cause I like to use php and want to test right away... Also... I never use the WYSIWYG but I couldn't imagine not having dreamweaver maybe that makes me a bad person lol.. I too remember good old macromedia although seems like not much has changed


I take that back I use the WYSIWYG occasionally guess it's something I take for granted obviously it can't write my php for me though


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

I swear by it Duke, I also develop in PHP for 90% of my projects and it's nice to able to switch back and forth between code and design views to check layouts and stuff, form names (I'm always forgetting / mis-spelling form element names!) and colours.

DW is one of the few apps on my Mac that opens at start up (along with MAMP), and I use it for aspects of web development, just never for the ftp stuff - I have a very good little app that does exactly what I need in the file transfer department...

It's true that very little has changed in the 10 or so years I've been using it, it's just got bigger and hungrier... Kind of like Adobe really!

Danny


----------



## ajaypoppur (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi,
"Same, file not transferred" message indicates that file in local and remote view is same and not modified.
So in that case, the Dreamweaver would not transfer the file.
So, If you have modified the file through Dreamweaver, it should transfer the file.
Please download the latest patch 12.0.1 for Dreamweaver and let us know if this issue still exists.


----------



## ajaypoppur (Jul 30, 2012)

For complete details about the Adobe Dreamweaver CS6 (12.0.1) update, please refer to below link:
https://blogs.adobe.com/dreamweaver/2012/07/dreamweaver-cs6-update-12-0-1.html


----------

